# Loud Evolution - An Action Novel



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

Dear all,

my name is Goran Racic and I have recently wrote an action novel titled Loud Evolution.

Thomas Loud is an everyday person - he thinks he knows what is wrong with the world and how to fix it, but never does anything. He thinks he knows what is wrong with society and has a vague idea of who to blame, but leaves it all for tomorrow. He thinks he knows about a lot of things, but the truth is, he doesn't.
But one day, that all changes when a very, very stupid idea gets Thomas thrown amidst a shadowy organization that doesn't want to rule the world. Quite opposite, the organization wants to save it. And they will soon teach Thomas that sometimes good genes aren't in good people.
So, get ready to *travel around the world*, get involved with *Colombian drug lords*, *weapons smuggling*, *lots of punching*, and quite a bit of *advanced technology*.

While writing this novel I had some nice ideas about how to build a better world around it, and in the end use it for marketing. All that caught the attention of Mashable.com (60 millions unique visitors a month!) and they did a nice big juicy article on me and the book. So, if anybody wants to take a look, they did a nice read http://mashable.com/2013/07/03/book-marketing-loud-evolution/

That's about it - the book is out, it's *priced reasonably 3,99 US dollars*, on the official web page (http://www.loudevolution.com) there is a big excerpt (more than five chapters), longer than the one on Amazon, wallpapers, a movie-like trailer on YouTube, so go nuts 

*Update:* Loud Evolution is available in print directly from Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Loud-Evolution-Goran-Racic/dp/1492842583) - priced 9.99 US dollars Amazon is currently giving 10 percent off so you pay 8.99.

Loud Evolution Amazon page​​
Loud Evolution YouTube trailer​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Goran,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


Dear Moderators,
thank you for the rundown, and a nice welcome. I've read the rules and I'll do my best to honor them.

Goran


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

First part of my rolling twitter novel is done. During last couple of weeks, I've main character of Loud Evolution, Thomas Loud, twitted as he was doing a mission in Pittsburgh. He was there to get a sample from a teenager locked in mental institution.

This was done as an expansion to the book, and I plan to do few of them.

It didn't go as planed - I wanted to tweet just what Thomas thought, not what he was doing. And doing that kills big part of the mood; if you start narrating, then you get hardboiled detective novel. Don't get me wrong, I love hardboiled, but it just didn't work for me here. In the future I'll have to do this differently.

You could have, and still can, read tweets on Thomas Loud's twitter (https://twitter.com/thomasloud) or on official web page (http://www.loudevolution.com).


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been touching up a virtual city I've build to go with my novel. I've decided to build the exact business center of Chicago, Chicago Loop, where the beginning of my novel takes place. I've built it in 3D modeling application, and then transferred all into Minecraft. For those who don't know what Minecraft is, it is like Lego on steroids, and more than 30 million people all around the world play with it.

I did a write up on it on my novel's web page, so if you like to see the pictures, and a little flythrough movie, it is all here (http://www.loudevolution.com/news/we-built-this-city-on-rock-and-roll) - I'm going to release Minecraft version, for free of course, probably in the upcoming week.

I'm not sure if this is going to help my novel in any way, but it was really interesting, and incredibly time consuming, building this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Today I've finally managed to make my Minecraft map of Chicago Loop a free download. The map is sort of promotional tool for my novel since the map is of Chicago Loop, area in Chicago where Loud Evolution's story starts.
The map is in first stage, but anybody who plays Minecraft can download it and go wild.

I'm not sure if people know what Minecraft is, but it is sort of virtual Lego, and it is played by over 30 million people around the world. More on all that, I mean map, on Loud Evolution's official web.
http://www.loudevolution.com/news/chicago-loop-first-stage


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm starting a short(ish) novel that will take the main character of Loud Evolution, Thomas Loud, on one more mission. The novel will be free and will be on Kindle and iBookstore. I have some idea where it's going, but I have to do a little bit more research before confirming it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

As announced before, I've stared writing a short novel. It will be free, and it will be sort of expansion on the Loud Evolution. Nobody will have to read Loud Evolution to understand what is happening, I don't want to force anybody to read something incomplete; not my idea of fun.
The story is set in Africa, in Uganda to be more geographically exact. I was planning to name the novel "Louder Than War", but I wondered why that sounded so familiar to me - a little bit of googling showed me why. So, it won't be "Louder Than War", I'll have to think of something else.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm writing before mentioned (free) short novel; currently on the third chapter, out of, most likely, five. I'm already late by my own schedule, but I think I'll be done with it next week. Then it will have to pass some test reading sessions, few fact check readings, proofreading, and with a little bit of luck, it'll be out at the end of September on Kindle and iBookstore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

While writing a free expansion novel (it will soon be out, but about that another time, another thread), I've redid Loud Evolution so I can publish it as a paper edition (paperback). Currently it is being reviewed on CreateSpace and in sometimes next week it'll be available through their e-store and Amazon. As soon as they give all clear and link it with ebook on Amazon, I'll let you know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

A few days ago Loud Evolution became available in print directly from Amazon! Of course, it's still on Kindle (and 



), but now you can enjoy touching paper (or dead tree as it is known in some parts of the world).

It's available as paperback (7.8 x 5.1 inches) and is 248 pages long so it can be read in couple of, less than eventful, evenings. The price is set at 9.99 US dollars, but Amazon is offering 10 percent off, so you pay economy-friendly 8.99.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Loud Evolution, an action novel, is 75 percent off (ebook edition only)! Spend this holyday season in sunny Columbia fighting drug lords, surrounded by coolest gadgets the world has to offer. There will be adventure, there will be thrills, there will be action. And some sweet, sweet lovemaking...

As always, you can grab Loud Evolution on Kindle(http://www.amazon.com/Loud-Evolution-Goran-Racic-ebook/dp/B00DGAJYFI/), iBookstore (



) and as paperback (http://www.amazon.com/Loud-Evolution-Goran-Racic/dp/1492842583) on Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Loud Evolution is still 75 percent off - we've done holyday sale, now we're on holiday sale! Grab it while it's cheap. And hot!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a few more days until holiday sale is over. Loud Evolution is still 75 percent off on digital platforms (Kindle and iBookstore) - grab it while you can!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Still live and kicking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Up and away!


----------

